# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Anh chị nào giúp em với.!!!

## poodle

vấn đề như sao.? em sử dụng chiếc laptop và chỉnh độ phân dải màn hình là: 1280 by 800pixels và chipset 965.
vậy mà khi vào bất cứ games nào thì màn hình of games bị thu nhỏ lại. có anh chị nào biết giúp em với. xin cám ơn và hậu tạ nhiều nhiều...!
đây là màn hình lúc chơi bị thu nhỏ lại thiệt là chán....

----------


## kothemyeuz

*trả lời: anh chị nào giúp em với.!!!*

mà cụ thể là game gì thế online hay offine

----------


## matngocads2015

*trả lời: anh chị nào giúp em với.!!!*

tùy theo loại games có kích cỡ màn hình chơi khác nhau. không thể nào chỉnh cố định cho tất cả các games được. nếu bạn thấy kích cỡ màn hình games đó không phù hợp thì bạn vào ngay phần điều chỉnh của game đó chỉnh lại thì khi những lần chơi sau sẽ không gặp rắc rối nữa ( thường mình thấy nó có các loại chữ sau đây khi điều chỉnh kích thước: cài đặt -> đồ họa hoặc oftion -> vga hoặc video tùy theo mỗi game bạn nhé )

----------


## trangnt

*trả lời: anh chị nào giúp em với.!!!*

bác cứ chọn độ phân giải nhỏ lại 800x600 chẳng hạn. nói chung mỗi game mỗi khác. bác cứ chọn từ thấp lên cao cái nào phù hợp thì nhớ luôn. lần sau chỉnh như thế là ok rồi.

----------

